# The weather outside



## Eminem (Nov 28, 2010)

How is the weather today? ¿ :tu   :confused: ?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 28, 2010)

I just looked. It's black.


----------



## Eminem (Nov 28, 2010)

Stefan said:


> I just looked. It's black.


 
That sounds great! Not really. Blue sky outside my window.


----------



## nccube (Nov 28, 2010)

Cloudy and about to rain


----------



## Eminem (Nov 28, 2010)

nccube said:


> Cloudy and about to rain


 
That sounds fun. Sorta.


----------



## Logan (Nov 28, 2010)

About 40 degrees. The snow is starting to melt, so it's pretty nice I suppose.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Nov 28, 2010)

Too hot for my liking.


----------



## Eminem (Nov 28, 2010)

Logan said:


> About 40 degrees. The snow is starting to melt, so it's pretty nice I suppose.


 
Yeah, I can't wait for the snow to start falling here (for once). Want to get to snowboarding again. But no snow is just as good. its about 40 degrees here to, that could use some upping.


----------



## BigSams (Nov 28, 2010)

White skies, cold-ish, sorta windy. I wish we had a thick blanket of snow already. It flurried yesterday but then melted.


----------



## Escher (Nov 28, 2010)

All I see is snow.


----------



## Eminem (Nov 28, 2010)

I guess I could go for some snow. I can't believe I just said that.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 28, 2010)

Bright and sunny. Not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 28, 2010)

Cold and cloudy.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 28, 2010)

It never stops raining in Washington...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 28, 2010)

Not snowing yet, going back inside.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 28, 2010)

The weather outside is frightful.


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 28, 2010)

What is this outside place everyone is talking about?


----------



## Rinfiyks (Nov 28, 2010)

It snowed this afternoon


----------



## Eminem (Nov 28, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> The weather outside is frightful.


 
Carroling on a thread? Maybe not as good as sliced bread, but a good idea I guess.


----------



## Eminem (Nov 28, 2010)

Cool Frog said:


> What is this outside place everyone is talking about?


 
Outside the window in your place of residence.


----------



## Nestor (Nov 28, 2010)

28 degrees Celsius (82 Farenheit), partly clouded.. too cold and dark for my liking...


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunny, a few clouds, and a little chilly.


----------



## FruitSalad (Nov 28, 2010)

sunny.
go deserts


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 28, 2010)

In SoCal, it's sunny and cold/average outside. No clouds, but last night it was raining.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunny, but windy and kinda cold (23 °C ~ 73 °F)


----------



## Dene (Nov 28, 2010)

Hot and sunny. Meant to get to 27 C today.


----------



## porkynator (Nov 28, 2010)

It has just stopped snowing after 2 days... probably tonight streets will become like a frozen lake...


----------



## 4. (Nov 28, 2010)

Since I live so far north I can only see the sun for 5 - 6 hours a day :/ It's like -5°C rsum.


----------



## Eminem (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, that sounds fun.


----------



## Engberg91 (Nov 28, 2010)

Snow alot of it. -11 C outside.
I hate winter -_-


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 28, 2010)

have had a blanket of snow for 3 das and its awesome hopefully schools are closed


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 28, 2010)

i tried going into this outside place... its very large for a room


----------



## da25centz (Nov 29, 2010)

cold and dark. typical


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 29, 2010)

No clouds and cool.


----------

